# Caparezza



## MK (4 Luglio 2011)

NO TAV 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW_5ixlY6tE&feature=fvst

Che strano, ero a Genova l'altro giorno, corsi e ricorsi della vita.


----------



## elena (4 Luglio 2011)

WOW

MK, so che questa ti piacerà 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wssgcAMygu4


----------



## MK (4 Luglio 2011)

Grazie Elena :up:. Non capisco perchè sia tanto difficile far sì che decidano le comunità e non i politici. Noi stiamo cercando di farlo qui a Milano, non so se ci riusciremo ma è per questo che abbiamo cercato il cambiamento.

Caparezza l'ho visto qualche anno fa in concerto, è un puro. Ne sono rimasti pochi ma ce ne sono ancora. Altro che Vasco


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie Elena :up:. Non capisco perchè sia tanto difficile far sì che decidano le comunità e non i politici. Noi stiamo cercando di farlo qui a Milano, non so se ci riusciremo ma è per questo che abbiamo cercato il cambiamento.
> 
> Caparezza l'ho visto qualche anno fa in concerto, è un puro. Ne sono rimasti pochi ma ce ne sono ancora. *Altro che Vasco*


Ma quello c'ha gia' i problemi suoi ed anche parecchi....:rotfl: come cazzo fa ad impegnarsi pe' risolve quelli dell'artri?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie Elena :up:. Non capisco perchè sia tanto difficile far sì che decidano le comunità e non i politici. Noi stiamo cercando di farlo qui a Milano, non so se ci riusciremo ma è per questo che abbiamo cercato il cambiamento.
> 
> Caparezza l'ho visto qualche anno fa in concerto, è un puro. Ne sono rimasti pochi ma ce ne sono ancora. Altro che Vasco


Caparezza è bravissimo. I suoi testi sono meravigliosi e la sua musica è coinvolgente.
Ma che c'entra con Vasco? perché bisogna sempre fare i confronti? In questo caso anche molto ardui..sarebbe come confrontare la musica di Rafael Palazzi con quella di Manu Chao.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Caparezza è bravissimo. I suoi testi sono meravigliosi e la sua musica è coinvolgente.
> Ma che c'entra con Vasco? perché bisogna sempre fare i confronti? In questo caso anche molto ardui..sarebbe come confrontare la musica di Rafael Palazzi con quella di Manu Chao.
> 
> Buscopann


Bravo...ora mi capisci...perchè per me è imbarazzante parlare con uno che mette nello stesso calderone Cage e Nono?
Dal mio punto di vista...ehm...o almeno sono stato educato a questo...ci vuole la pertinenza e la pratica.
Ossia noi possiamo parlare della Caparezzicittà di Caparezza...e della Vascolicità di Vasco....

Come dire...stai trombando con una...ed è tettona...ed esclami...ah Grandio...queste sono tette...non quelle della mia amica...X...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSSKhEkqNdE&feature=related

Caso mai questa roba qua...mi riporta a...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5t8P-blCbM&feature=fvst

Impossibile che uno come Caparezza non conosca la musica di Weill e il teatro di Brecht

Per inciso Weill era più giovane di Berg e Webern, allievi di Schoenberg...conosceva la loro musica...ma non l'ha cagata di striscio...ma resta assieme a Krenek...un compositore molto interessante...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo...ora mi capisci...*perchè per me è imbarazzante parlare con uno che mette nello stesso calderone Cage e Nono?*
> Dal mio punto di vista...ehm...o almeno sono stato educato a questo...ci vuole la pertinenza e la pratica.
> Ossia noi possiamo parlare della Caparezzicittà di Caparezza...e della Vascolicità di Vasco....
> 
> Come dire...stai trombando con una...ed è tettona...ed esclami...ah Grandio...queste sono tette...non quelle della mia amica...X...


A te l'imbarazzo nasce da ben altro....:mrgreen:

il re e' nudo...

e fa pure schifo...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A te l'imbarazzo nasce da ben altro....:mrgreen:
> 
> il re e' nudo...
> 
> ...


No io difendo i musicisti.
Perchè vivo con la musica e grazie a loro.
Tu continua ad insultare i politici.
E ho piacere che tutti abbiano notato come sei un ignorante cronico di certa musica.
Non mi piace che tu dia un'idea falsa di certe cose.
Luigi Nono non ha niente a che vedere con John Cage.
Il tuo obiettivo è provocare...
Il mio incuriosire...
Magari qualcuno si incuriosisce e va a vedere...
Risultato?
Ehi il Conte ne sa di musica, Stermì no.
Tutto lì.


----------



## MK (5 Luglio 2011)

*Ehm*

non era la musica il tema del thread.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> non era la musica il tema del thread.


Bah capita di non intuire un bel titolo no?
Il nostro compito è di ricavarne un 3d interessante no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Sulla TAV?
Emma Marcegaglia.


----------



## MK (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bah capita di non intuire un bel titolo no?
> Il nostro compito è di ricavarne un 3d interessante no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Sulla TAV?
> Emma Marcegaglia.


Non era nemmeno questo il tema. La gente la terra il diritto all'autogestione.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non era nemmeno questo il tema. La gente la terra il diritto all'autogestione.


Scusami, ma non credo all'autogestione.
Forse viviamo in un mondo dove troppi inetti fanno i capi, e troppi capi, non vogliono più fare i capi.


----------



## MK (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami, ma non credo all'autogestione.
> Forse viviamo in un mondo dove troppi inetti fanno i capi, e troppi capi, non vogliono più fare i capi.


Autogestione, condivisione, partecipazione. I capi non servono.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Autogestione, condivisione, partecipazione. I capi non servono.


Mah...sai io ho fatto il militare...
Un buon capo è tutto per i suoi uomini...


----------



## MK (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...sai io ho fatto il militare...
> Un buon capo è tutto per i suoi uomini...


Ma io sono donna


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io sono donna


Una buona cucina è tutto per le sue donne :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io sono donna


Ma non è che forse è questo il tuo problema?


----------



## MK (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è che forse è questo il tuo problema?


Problema? Il contrario.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Problema? Il contrario.


Ma pensa a come siamo noi uomini eh?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pensa a come siamo noi uomini eh?


Mi dissocio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi dissocio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Pure io


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2011)

L'autogestione porta solo alla dittatura del singolo, dividi et imperat...se il tutto è già diviso ddi natura basta un nulla per avere un giogo.


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'autogestione porta solo alla dittatura del singolo, dividi et imperat...se il tutto è già diviso ddi natura basta un nulla per avere un giogo.


ma è sotto gli occhi di tutti che anche in una democrazia come la nostra 
per chi detiene il potere
è facilissimo giocare a "divide et impera"

ben diverso è quando i cittadini si riappropriano della democrazia dal basso
e le ridanno valore
attraverso il voto

l'unico modo che hanno


----------

